# Ships Clocks Part 2



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

A few more from the collection.



















another from East of the Berlin Wall



















Homegrown..



















TTFN Roger


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Love the Sealord very nice indeed


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

andyclient said:


> Love the Sealord very nice indeed


Ditto


----------



## tock tick (Aug 4, 2010)

Wowzzzers....that Sealord is to die for....looks stunning :jawdrop:

Your a lucky guy, with some great clocks


----------



## ralphy (Nov 24, 2008)

Love that Glashutte!!!

I have that Sealord model on my windowsill, in a hand-made plinth:










R


----------

